# Versatile Dogs as small game hunters..anyone else?



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Was reading a back issue of Pointing Dog Journal. Was struck by an article about some guys going to Grouse Camp for some 25+ years now. The author spoke of the guys only shooting birds on the wing and nobody has shot a rabbit in 20 years.

Something to chat about.

I know a few of us were chatting about this a bit in the past. But anyone else utilize their versatile breed dog as such? Any new guys with the Drats and such chase fur? 

I realize many consider rabbits "trash" and many also consider versatile breeds pure upland or only "bird" dogs. 

After the first good snow of the year i enjoy taking a good rabbit with my dog as much as I do a bird. My dogs seem to enjoy the scent of the rabbit, the thrill of the point, shot and retrieve as much as with a bird. My GSP prob more so than a bird.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey I second that, 2 rabbits, 2 squirrles, 10 woodies, 7 grouse, 1 duck, 1 goose, and Kira was thinking about deer hunting this last week end:lol:


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes I shoot hare as long as the dog has hupped and it is a crossing shot away from the dog. Had 2 chances yesterday but both ran straight away from the dog and I won't shoot over their head.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I do not shoot the rabbits because I do not want to carry them but I do let my dogs track them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> I do not shoot the rabbits because I do not want to carry them but I do let my dogs track them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
ya big sissy!!!!


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

IMO, nothing wrong with putting a rabbit in the bag.


----------



## njp158 (Dec 7, 2011)

In the past I alway have with my gsp. However last year I went out to Kansas for a week of pheasant hunting and it made me really question it. Those big jack rabbits were everywhere.....and they aren't as good eating as our rabbits back east. The dog spent a lot of time tracking them. I've continued to shoot rabbits over my gsp, by not sure if I will with my next dog because o this. The other side of the argument though is realistically at best I might spend 4 or five days a year out west. Does that small amount of time warrant passing on all the good rabies back east? Probably not.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Bunnies are fine, Field bred Springers and Cockers were first used as rabbitt and hare dogs in the UK long before they ever showed up in North America. 
Field trialing and hunting in the UK requires the dogs to handle what ever is on the "beat". Pheasant, grouse,hare, duck, snipe, wood pigeon are all possibilities during a days walka bout
The concept of versatial is intersting only because I never think of me dog as that, they just handle everything that they have been prepared for.





 
This link may be the best video of a working dog that i have ever seen.
At about 1:16 into Pepper retieving a hare over a rock wall,
Truly a versatial dog in action Video is about 7:30 length
David Lisset acscent may be a little difficult to understand bear him.

I would take rabbitts any time I could while running me gun dog.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I've shot rabbits over my shorthair. She's going to root them out of brushpiles regardless, so I figure why not? She's been on a few duck hunts too. 

My pointer is a different story.

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

jimmyjette14 said:


> ya big sissy!!!!


 
Yes I am. I do like to listen to the beagles do there thing though


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Spaniels, Springer and Cockers were 1st used as rabbit and hare dogsg and still are expected to handle many 'Versatile" functions during the course of day a field. 
"Vhich vay did that wascally wabbit go"
Hi-on!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> Yes I am. I do like to listen to the beagles do there thing though


I agree. . .we are planning a grouse hunt/rabbit hunt for around Christmas time. Grouse dogs first, then let the beagles loose. 


As for my versatile breed. . .upland and waterfowl birds and blood tracking when needed. . . .I don't shoot rabbits with him.


----------



## OLIVER MONSTER (May 5, 2008)

I like rabbits but dont like shooting towards the ground with multiple dogs around.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

One of the firsts true grouse hunts my L. Munsterlander ever took at 7 months, after handling a few birds well enough for his age, jumped a snowshoe. I thought we were off to the races, but a quick "SIT, stopped him in his tracks. Now, it's almost like he waits for the command. 
So yes, as long as he knows the game, I always reward him. Same with tree rats(or tree kobe beef to those that know how to cook them.  ie. shoeman)

Right after the bunny incident he was nose up in the air sniffing up the next drummer. 

A "versital" gundog in my mind, is one that you emphasize the most important game to your eyes; in the order that you plan to hunt them. I plan to let him waterfowl w/ me even though I don't spend much time doing it, so sometime next year or even the year after. 

Afterall, I already have the making of a good grouse dog. No reason to totally !#@$ that one up!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's one for you Hal. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Dauber,
How do you cook those hare - (is pressure cooker the only way)? 
Stan


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

michgundog said:


> Here's one for you Hal.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
*Very nice!! Any idea who it is?*


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> *Very nice!! Any idea who it is?*


 
It's an old pic from the UK all I know is the dogs name is "Bob of Avondale" and the pic was taken during a trial in Scotland.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

michgundog said:


> *It's an old pic from the UK all I know is the dogs name is "Bob of Avondale" and the pic was taken during a trial in Scotland.*




Trials held in Scotland today are known as rabbit trials. Avondale dogs have a long and storied background in the Springer breed.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

We cook our rabbit up much like upland birds, real good too!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> We cook our rabbit up much like upland birds, real good too!


How would you cook this one up?

Griff


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

'Salt, pepper, few onions and peppers. Real slow over low heat, till it falls off the bone. Now a good dippin sauce and a really cold beer. You ain't gona put that in the taco salad this year are ya Griff?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

zeeke33 said:


> 'Salt, pepper, few onions and peppers. Real slow over low heat, till it falls off the bone. Now a good dippin sauce and a really cold beer. You ain't gona put that in the taco salad this year are ya Griff?


 Will Peg still eat it?:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I love rabbits, but won't shoot one because our dogs are too fast on them. Dads big old dog can catch a snowshoe. He has caught two now.

So no shooting with the bird dogs on the ground.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

griffondog said:


> How would you cook this one up?
> 
> Griff


Any way the dog likes.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## RR16 (Aug 10, 2010)

griffondog said:


> Will Peg still eat it?:tdo12:
> 
> Griff


No problem, I'll still eat it.:yikes: Make sure there is a cold beer to help it down.

Peg


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I remember that pic with the coyote...one of my favorites ever posted on this board. Now if the dog had the coyote in his mouth on a retrieve that would top the cake!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> I remember that pic with the coyote...one of my favorites ever posted on this board. Now if the dog had the coyote in his mouth on a retrieve that would top the cake!


 First time for that pic on here. Coyote was still on the hoof 2 hrs before I posted it. Coyotes as big as the dog maybe some teeth in fur, ain't going to get a retrieve out of her for a pic. My old dog would run up and mark them. Never took a pic of that though.:lol:

Griff


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

RR16 said:


> No problem, I'll still eat it.:yikes: Make sure there is a cold beer to help it down.
> 
> Peg


Hey don't forget me, I bring the beer!

Since when is coyote small game?

ANYWAY good job, nice picture and a good way to close out 2011 hunting season..


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I use mine for fur and feather. However, not as bait


----------



## rocketmann (Nov 25, 2009)

If my dog will point it I will shoot it. Well, more like shoot at it because I probably wont hit it. :lol:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

griffondog said:


> First time for that pic on here. Coyote was still on the hoof 2 hrs before I posted it. Coyotes as big as the dog maybe some teeth in fur, ain't going to get a retrieve out of her for a pic. My old dog would run up and mark them. Never took a pic of that though.:lol:
> 
> Griff


Oh my bad. I remember someone with a pic of a wirehair with a coyote on here. I don't hunt coyote with my GSP, but if i were to ever smoke one by chance im sure he would retrieve it for me....he would bring a F150 back if it would fit in his mouth.


----------



## Velvet Marbles (Oct 2, 2010)

I've taken my youngest weim, 3yrs, out hunting with us no matter what we were stomping around for. He really doesn't care about rabbits at all. He's more than happy to climb on top of and snoop around brush piles and brush......but just has never seemed interested in them for some reason. Squirrels are another story though! He loooves them! For fun he just terrorizes them by chasing them across the yard. If i have a gun in my hand he knows we're hunting them and he'll tree it and keep circling around it until I can get a shot. Sometimes we get one....sometimes we don't. He seems to enjoy it......and I like watching it! Just something to do in the off season. Oh, and around this time of year and through out winter he has an incredibly talent for finding snoozing opossums anywhere on my property. He found 3 of them last winter. I usually make him carry it all the way back to the house, cuz I don't want to touch the gross things, then I make him give it....then dispose of it in the trash can! Hhhh....kinda the joke with the friends....he's a pointing squirrel/snake/ oppossum dog....oh and moles too. About 5 a summer. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Booker


----------

